# TIG Welding Instructions Covell video training



## sindeeed (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*TIG Welding Instructions Covell video training*
​ 







*TIG Welding Instructions Covell video training* 
English | Avi | 01:13:35 | 740x486 | 29.97fps 2200Kbps | Mp3 128Kbps 48000Hz | 736MB 
Genre: Video Training

Welcome to the World of TIG Welding covers the entire TIG welding process, from running a bead to butt, lap and fillet welding in both steel and aluminum. It also covers TIG torches, remote amperage control, different arc starting methods, slope up and down as well as post flow, final current and pulsing. The video provides an in depth discussion on AC frequency and balance, two features found on inverter TIG welders.​





*Download from Uploading* 
http://uploading.com/files/77ddb46m/Welding.part1.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/c8m987mb/Welding.part2.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/m47c179m/Welding.part3.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/8ccb5fbe/Welding.part4.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/5b3f5b6b/Welding.part5.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/81634dcc/Welding.part6.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/5c92c52f/Welding.part7.rar/


----------



## flytech (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot for that.... i was searching about that 
plz accept my best greeting


----------

